# Turkey Hunting on Allatoona WMA



## cgrover1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I am new to the area, and I'm a student at Kennesaw State.  Going to the farm every weekend back home is a lot of gas.  I'm trying to find somewhere to go turkey hunting near here.  The closest place I've found is the Allatoona WMA.  I've stopped by the check in station and the posted map.  Both look like two completely different maps and down all the roads it says private property.  Can anyone help me with locating property and if the turkey are abundant?  Thanks Casey


----------



## dixie (Mar 21, 2007)

cgrover1 said:


> I am new to the area, and I'm a student at Kennesaw State.  Going to the farm every weekend back home is a lot of gas.  I'm trying to find somewhere to go turkey hunting near here.  The closest place I've found is the Allatoona WMA.  I've stopped by the check in station and the posted map.  Both look like two completely different maps and down all the roads it says private property.  Can anyone help me with locating property and if the turkey are abundant?  Thanks Casey



Casey, those maps are awful, all the land that surrounds the WMA is leased. You can take the any of the paved roads to that portion of the wma or go straight down Hardin Bridge til you get to the wma, all the roads that are cabled off  are private.


----------



## cgrover1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Well I'm not too familiar with where you speak.  Do you mean continue going down towards the cemetary or what?  Ive gone up the paved road past the little bridge, then take a left on the gravel road where one map exist and take some of those side roads off of it since thats what the map says.  I just don't want to get in trouble for tresspassing so trying to figure out the boundaries some how.  Thanks for the help though


----------



## dixie (Mar 22, 2007)

cgrover1 said:


> Well I'm not too familiar with where you speak.  Do you mean continue going down towards the cemetary or what?  Ive gone up the paved road past the little bridge, then take a left on the gravel road where one map exist and take some of those side roads off of it since thats what the map says.  I just don't want to get in trouble for tresspassing so trying to figure out the boundaries some how.  Thanks for the help though



all that down the dirt road is private, when you get to the top of the hill past the little bridge, bear right, stay on the paved rd, any of the paved rds will take you to the WMA,has posted before, you can take a left on the dirt rd, turn right on hardin bridge rd, then go staight keep going staight, but I wouldn't recommend it unless you have a 4X4, til you start seeing the WMA signs instead of posted signs, its a pretty good piece down to the WMA that way


----------



## cgrover1 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for your help.  Do you know if it's worth trying to turkey hunt out there?  Just wondering if they're plentiful or not.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 1, 2007)

that private land has some in the fall from what I have heard, but I think the WMA has some


----------



## cgrover1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

